# buying a horse when your 13



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

hi,
my name is K-K I want to get a horse I've had 4 years with horses, and I'm making a list on how much things for a horse will cost.
here is one question I have, how much does bedding in Missouri cost?|:?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish I could help you out. Unfortunately, the barn I train at has a barn manager that takes care of all of that, and I have no idea how much she spends for bedding. They buy in dump truck loads. I suspect prices are totally dependent on what wood/lumber businesses are nearby. I bet there are huge differences in costs regionally.

Anyone from Missouri to weigh in??


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I imagine just like every where else it depends on where you buy it, what you are using for bedding. Horses can cost as much as you want them too. If you want to spend a ton you can, you can save much too if you shop around.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

As Allison said, I suspect there are big differences in bedding costs around the country and also based on how you buy it.

Buying in bulk is less expensive of course. Especially if you buy it 'loose' in truck loads like Allison mentioned. But...then storage could be a problem. I'm talking fine woodshavings by the way. 

It would also depend on the size of the area you want to bed, and the floor within in. You would need more for a 12' x 12' stall with a concrete floor vs. that same sized stall with a dirt floor or rubber matts. It also depends on how often your horse is kept in his stall.

Here is my example: I buy shavings in big square bales from my local feed store in northwest New Jersey. I usually buy a dozen at a time and use them all in my horses stall at once. I have 2 horses, that stall is 30' by 30' and is open all the time. It also has has rubber mats on the floor. 

The bales are around $4.75 (I cannot quite remember) a piece, so around $60.00.

In the summer, I buy/use them once a week because my horses spend most of the day inside to get away from the sun and the flies. But if it rains a lot, they spend more time outside. So that is just an estimate.

In the winter, they are outside most of the time. So I have to replace the bedding much less often than in the summer where I strip the stall once a week. (I do pick it out every day, cleaning the poop and the wet spots).

The point of all of that is...it really really depends on how you plan to stable your horse and how you plan to buy your shavings.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It depends on the type of bedding you use and how you get it. Baled straw is different from wood chips or sawdust and those will change depending on where you get it and if it's by the bag or load.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks so much guys!
all of you helped me alot! thank you jake and dai, you were very helpful and I have finished my list that I am making!I have another question, I have finished a list on how much things for a horse will cost pluse boarding and I was wondering if any of you guys could look at it and if you could give me a list of things you have to pay for and how much they cost you.
thanks again,
kkwb


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

You've got to remember shots, wormers, feet trimming/shoeing, teeth care, emergency vet care, it all adds up fast


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

kkwb said:


> thanks so much guys!
> all of you helped me alot! thank you jake and dai, you were very helpful and I have finished my list that I am making!I have another question, I have finished a list on how much things for a horse will cost pluse boarding and I was wondering if any of you guys could look at it and if you could give me a list of things you have to pay for and how much they cost you.
> thanks again,
> kkwb


Post your list and we will chime in. Just be sure to remember that prices vary on many many things do instead of making hard numbers, look at a price range for each list item which will give you a price range for the overall cost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

kkwb..there are a bunch of threads on here that list out all that is needed for a horse and estimated costs. You should search around as there is some excellent info that you can add to your list.

The one thing that cannot really be estimated is emergency vet care. I think many people put aside a chunk of money for an emergency fund. Which is very smart as you never know when you'll need it. 

But I think you can also find threads here that have that information as well.


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

*cost list*

here is the list:
(I will put down how much things would cost me)

hoof pick 2.00
curry comb 3.00
stiff brush 10.00
mane & tail brush 2.00
sweat scraper 5.00
washing sponges 2.00
horse shampoo 4.00(includes conditioner)
fly spray 10.50
bucket for washing 6.50
grooming toole tray 8.00
stable supplies:

bucket for drinking water 6.50
haynet 3.00
rake for cleaning stall 12.00
wheel barrow 80.00
salt block 13.00
feed 27.00
feed scoop 2.00
bucket cleaning brush 2.00
salt block pan 6.00
feed pan 8.00
hay ?
bedding


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

just some things to think about

you will need more than one 5gal bucket for water
you will also have to factor, depending on horse, how many bags of feed you will need per month. 

good luck =]


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Remember that the price of hay fluctuates a little, particularly if there's a shortage (for example, we've had terrible drought this summer, so the hay is going to be in short supply over the winter, therefore upping the cost).

I've always kept at least $1,000 for emergencies as vets can get very expensive very quickly. 

Farrier should be done every 4-8 weeks depending on the horse, and the cost varies from farrier to farrier, but so does the quality of work. So you have to find one that does good work for a decent price. 

I can't remember your list exactly, but make sure you have
- Scissors
- Shedding blade (doubles as a squeegee when it rains)
- Vetrap for accidents and emergencies
- Rags - you can never have enough
- Buckets (you'll need more than one)
- Rectal thermometer
- Plastic syringe 
- Fly spray for summer
- Black permanent marker
- Masking tape (I find it handy to label things in the barn that are mine, or to display portion sizes for feed)

Might also consider a fly mask, cooler, and blankets if you intend on using them, which I strongly suggest, unless the horse has not worn a blanket in the winter previously (there are always good deals on winter blankets this time of year). Also a rain sheet is good for when it's really wet and cold, helps keep them from getting cold, sore backs. 

If you don't have tack, factor that in as well.


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

I hopfuly want to get a horse not a pony and thank you for the advise gypsygirl,I will need more than one 5gal. bucket for water,but how much water does a horse need?:-?
And thanks again jake & dai, for the info of looking at different peoples threads, that is a very good idea!And by the way thanks randella!
kkwb:happydance::thumbsup::lol:


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

kkwb said:


> I hopfuly want to get a horse not a pony and thank you for the advise gypsygirl,I will need more than one 5gal. bucket for water,but how much water does a horse need?:-?
> And thanks again jake & dai, for the info of looking at different peoples threads, that is a very good idea!
> kkwb:happydance::thumbsup::lol:


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

It depends on the horse. I have 12 year old 16.2hh TB gelding that drinks up to 4 buckets of water over night in a stall. He has three large water tanks available to him free choice during the day.

A horse should have unlimited access to clean water at all times.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I am not sure if anyone has said this yet, but board would be a pretty big expense. 

Depending on your area, what type of board(full board, self care, pasture etc.) and where, it could cost you practically nothing or several hundred dollars a month. I've boarded my horses at places that were $500-$800 a month just for self care pasture board. Now we don't pay board because they are at our house.

Also, tack. Cheap saddles don't last, normally you pay for what you get. Most decent bridles are about $40-60 and saddles are upwards of $300. Plus saddle pads(plural because you can't have just one lol) are about $80+ if you ride western and want a decent one.

If you haven't been around horses much, I STRONGLY recommend taking lessons from a reputable trainer. Horses are "money eating pigs" as my dad says, so if you like them but haven't been around them much your perspective could change. One of my friends talked about horses non stop for about a month, all he did was say how he wanted "fresians and gypse vanners to show with" until he came to ride with me. I made him do all of the heavy lifting and dirty work, the stuff you HAVE to do when you have horses. He hasn't said a word about horses since haha 

I hope you don't think I am trying to deter you, horses are amazing animals! But, with horses comes responsibility, time, money, and HARD work! They are extremely rewarding, but expensive and time consuming.


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

*cost*

that was very helpful randella, I'm thinking of get a saddle horse or a tennesee walking horse!and haileyyy thanks for the tip about boarding I live in Missouri and boarding cost for me is from 300.00 to 400.00! and I am thinking of getting a english saddle for my horse (I am not thinking about competing or riding in shows I just want a pleasure horse)
I have been with horses for 4 years and my parents think that I'm ready for my own horse!
kkwb


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

If you want a nice saddle relatively cheap, check on eBay, Craigslist, local Newspapers, or tack shops for used saddles. They are already broken in and a fraction of the price!

I am glad you aren't jumping into this without any horse knowledge, I have seen too many horses or people get hurt/ruined. But, you seem to be going in the right direction 

I've never ridden a gaited horse while it gaited, but I did have the first 5 or so rides on my aunts TWH mare(walking only, working on the basics). They are a fantastic breed, and every one I have met has been really laid back! Definitely a good choice for a first horse!

Good luck on finding a horse! Keep us updated on your search, and be sure to post a lot of pictures when you find "the one"!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

What's not that expensive about horses is the one time costs. I'm talking saddle, brushes, pads, buckets, etc. They last a long time and don't have to be replaced very often.

What will eat you alive is the recurring costs. This includes things like feed, farrier, boarding and vet bills. Then, depending on what you do with your horse you have to consider fuel for transport, show class fees, trailer for transport and a rig to pull with.

These recurring cost can be modulated by having your own land to keep a horse on and putting up you own hay.

Basically it comes down to your families personal situation (land) and what you want to do with your horse. With your own land and cheap hay it can be as little as ~$500/yr and the sky is the limit on the upper range. Most people probably spend in the $4000-$7000/yr on their horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone in a drought stricken area was horrified when her barn gave notice that the board will triple because of hay costs. It was having to be trucked in from other states.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Based on current prices in my area, this an average of the monthly cost for 1 horse:

20# hay per day $60
6# mid-range concentrate feed $50
Trimming $25-40 depending on farrier
Shoeing $40-60 depending on how often ($80 dollars for a set of shoes. Per month cost is based on 8 or 6 week schedule)

Less frequent costs:

Deworming $2-65 depending on product (most don't go over $15, high end is for a Power Pac)
Well horse visit $50
Coggins $40
Health certificate $25
Vaccinations $60 (EEE, WEE, WNV, rhino, flu, tetanus)
Float $70

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks haileyyy!
I will look on ebay for a used english saddle.:lol:
jake & dai, do you mean that you pay 4.75 per bag of bedding?
if you could tell me that would be great!
thanks again haileyyy& jake & dai,
kkwb
is anyone from missouri that could tell me about prices they have to pay for their horse?:--|:?:lol::happydance:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes I do. But I'm in New Jersey so the price may be different in Missouri. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you considered leasing a horse first to consider whether ownership is right for you?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! And congrats on the first horse. Honestly, my first horse was a surprise by my non-horsey mother so all I had was a brush, a hoof pick, water bucket and one bag of feed (BIG SIGH!). Thankfully I've learned a ton since then and here's a complete list of what I believe everyone should get before buying a new horse--especially their first horse! 

Let's start out with a grooming kit...

-Grooming Bag/Tote or Bucket
-Jelly Curry Comb, Rubber Curry Comb and a Metal Curry Comb
-Stiff Brush
-Body Brush
-Soft Brush
-Face Brush
-Hoof Pick (Get two! In case you lose one) ;-)
-Eye Drops (Get eye drops made for horses!)
-Hoof Dressing like Rain Maker
-Wash Clothes (Get 14 and wash weekly)

Tack: Hold off on any riding equipment until you have your horse. You want to make sure everything fits your horse perfectly!

-Halter (Get a nylon and a rope halter)
-Lead Rope (Get one for each halter)
-Splint & Bell Boots
-Lunge Line
-Lunge Whip or Carrot Stick (both if you'd like)

Get any necessarily feed and supplements before buying your horse. Depending on the age, senior? Junior? Alfalfa pellets? Cubes? Oils, etc. If I were you I'd get atleast 1 month's worth of hay prior to bringing him/her home.

Also get one tube of wormer in advance and stock up on a few extra salt blocks. ;-)

One thing to remember is you will want to save up for annual shots, vet checks and teeth floating and of course the occasional emergency visit/lameness exam.

Farrier needs be be done every 4-8 weeks, but a general 'rule' is every 6 weeks. Trimming and keeping the horse barefoot will be cheaper if you take care of their hooves properly, but most people get shoes which is more expensive depending on what your horse needs.

These are just the basics and I hope it helps you!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Canterklutz said:


> Have you considered leasing a horse first to consider whether ownership is right for you?


 
I really, really, REALLY strongly reccommend this. 

First off, you will have the horse's real owner to help you out in care, to get you started. You'll also have that help if something really big happens (health)!! 
Also, it costs less to lease a horse, and won't be quite as big of a jump into a money pit as just buying a horse. 
Also, do keep in mind that some people simply don't fit really well with horse ownership. Especially if you aren't looking to show, you might find that you simply love taking lessons, going to summer camp, doing all those amazing fun thins, but just simply don't like owning. Maybe something about it just doesn't feel right. And that doesn't mean you love horses any less! Different strokes from different folks, is all 
And in all reality, 4 years isn't really very long in the horse world, though it is something to be proud of  So if you do decide that lessons and summer camps are your fancy, Leasing gives you the option to go that way, instead of having to go through the troubling toll of selling your horse and all his belongings. 

Do consider leasing!! It's just owning, but with a backup!!


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

I have gone to summer camps for four years and I still want more like owning my own horse and I still want to own my own horse because it will teach me to be responsible for my own things and ever since I went to horse camp I've always wanted my own horse and I made a list about how mush things cost for a horse you can read that on page 2 I think?
I will tell my parents about the idea of leasing a horse first , do you know anybody from st. louis how have been wanting to lease their horse if so could you let me know first?
thanks xjumperx,
all my love kkwb:wink::lol:


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I highly reccommend leasing first and taking regular lessons. A good place to search for horses available for lease is Dreamhorse.com. Craiglist can also help you find horses and riding instructors local to you as well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You will benefit more from regular riding lessons first, leading up to leasing and then finally owning a horse. I rode in lessons for 4 years before I leased a horse, and had been riding and leasing for 7 years before I got my own first horse. 
Not having my own horse made me a better rider. I rode tons of different horses, got a feel for what being a good rider _across the board_ meant. Different horses respond to different things - the more horses you can ride, the better you will become. Riding different horses will push you out of your comfort zone and push you to become a better rider. 
I know many young girls who can poke around on one horse and think they're "all that and a bag of carrots" - put them on a different horse and they fall apart.


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

I would recommend leasing first as well. It's like owning but much more cost effective and it's less of a commitment should you decide you want out or if life throws you a curve ball.

If you're boarding, you may want to see what all is included. I board my horse and my barn provides shavings/bedding, feed, buckets, etc. included in my board fee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

*boarding*

I'll try that, you all are giving me very good ideas!
thanks!
kkwb:lol:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Will you be going to college in 5 years or so?


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

*will I be going to college*

I don't know but I probly will.
why do you ask?
kkwb


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

has anyone gone to ace stables?
I just went yesterday on a trail ride!
I'm hoping to buy a horse and board it there but my parents are still thinking about if I should get a horse or just lease one , is there anybody who has any Ideas?
kkwb:-?


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe find a lease with the option to buy? I have seen quite a few of those recently in my area, maybe there are a few by you


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

First of all, I'm very impressed by the action you are taking. You are being very mature about the situation, making a list and being realistic about costs. Second, if you are just looking for a pleasure horse, I would recommend a Western saddle. I find them more comfortable, and I definitely feel more secure in them. Not to mention the saddle horn is great for holding bags, so if you go on trail rides you can have lunch and a water bottle sitting right in front of you.

About leasing or buying, see if you can talk to the stable about leasing to buy. It's a deal where you lease the horse for whatever amount per month. If you decide you want to buy him or her, the cost you have spent leasing the horse will go towards the cost of the horse (that will have been agreed upon prior to the leasing). If you lease the horse long enough to pay it off before deciding to buy, then the extra money could go towards boarding costs. So for example, if you decide that the horse will cost $3,000 total, and you lease for three months at $150 per month before deciding to buy, that $450 you have spent leasing the horse would be deducted from the final cost of the horse. It's an option to consider, anyways


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

thank you shoebox,
what you said is very helpful to me I will think about that.
other wise I think I'm done with asking questions so that means that I am done with this thread.
but you guys have all been very helpful and I thank you very much!
kkwb
(I will not be replieing to my thread anymore so don't bother about writing to me anymore)


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

my last post was not meant to be abrubt but why I said that was I finally realized that my parents said that they wanted to know how much a horse would cost and not that I would definitely get one 
recently my parents finally said that I could take actual lessons so I have been to my 2nd lesson and the going is SLOW but I now know how much a horse cost so then when I do get a horse I can just come right here and ask help and I will also be ready with what expensis cost
so thanks everybody for the help and I am really disappointed about not getting a horse 
but as I said I will be prepared for when I can get my first horse!


----------

